# If I were still young, I'd wanna be able to do this



## pchinvegas (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Apr 9, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## That Guy (Apr 9, 2013)

[h=2]If I were still young, I'd wanna be able to do this[/h]


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 9, 2013)

If I were still young I'd wanna' be able to do them ...


----------



## That Guy (Apr 9, 2013)

Always said I only want one good woman.  So, I'll take the beauty on the right, about third from the top.  You can barely see the top of her head.  I like her personality . . . !


----------



## pchinvegas (Apr 10, 2013)

Haha, we all have our fantasies


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 10, 2013)

*pchinvgs ....*I remember back in the '70's, belly dancing was popular. We often went to a Greek restaurant where they had a belly dancer and greek dancing. It was fun and different and all done in good taste...come to think of it, come to think of it, there is some disconnect with belly dancing and the Greeks. 

Belly dancing lessons were popular then, and I wanted to do it, but no nerve....I just fantasized in front of a mirror..lol

This is my fantasy.  I say fantasy, because even if I were younger I would not try this at home...again, no nerve.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 10, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> If I were still young I'd wanna' be able to do them ...
> 
> View attachment 480



Phil..you are such a naught boy....but, you can do this even if you are not young...They have assistive pharmaceuticals that can help you achieve your goal, even at your semi-advanced age. Whatever gets you through the night....I'm sure Hugh is a major stock holder in the pharma company.

*ThatGuy*....Yes, when I saw that picture, I said to myself right off.."Gee, I'll bet that girl on the right about the third from the top, that is almost hidden, has a great personality." She was so easy to pick out of the crowd!  So glad you are not like one of those superficial guys that looks at a woman's breast as you're talking to her.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 10, 2013)

Pchinvegas, when I was doing Zumba classes, they always had a couple of belly-dancing songs thrown in, great workout.  Lots of the gals brought their own jingle belts to wear during the workout.

Ozarkgal, great video of beautiful and graceful horses...

That Guy, we vacationed years ago in Hawaii, and watched the surfers on the Pipeline...awesome!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 10, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Phil..you are such a naught boy....but, you can do this even if you are not young...They have assistive pharmaceuticals that can help you achieve your goal, even at your semi-advanced age. Whatever gets you through the night....I'm sure Hugh is a major stock holder in the pharma company.



Oh, that's not the problem.

The problem is that I'm not a multimillionaire. I could be as ugly as sin, nasty as a pole-cat and limp as a wet noodle, but if I had tons of money I would probably appear to be charming, handsome and virile to those young ladies. 

... don't mind me, I'm just grousing ...


----------



## That Guy (Apr 11, 2013)

The Pipe is amazing annnnnnnd very dangerous!  Here's something way beyond Banzai Pipeline:


----------



## That Guy (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## pchinvegas (Apr 22, 2013)

Those were great ! You guys have some great ambitious dreams, like me. Phil, I have no doubt that if you'd get them all together for a pic, you could probably give ol Hef a run for his money, okay maybe not all his money !
Thanks everyone


----------



## That Guy (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm afraid money is all Hef has goin' for him...


----------



## Planxty (Apr 22, 2013)

Im also looking for a good women, i like impossible tasks.  

As to belly dancing, ive got the belly, sadly the dancing has evaded me.  

Always wanted to be a classical guitarist.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 22, 2013)

Rock On, Planxty.  Rock On.


----------

